
Apple co-founder waits in line for new iPad - evo_9
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2012/03/16/state/n101851D32.DTL
======
maclaren
This occurs every Apple release. Not to dismiss any of his accomplishments,
but it's clear that he could acquire the product without a publicity stunt.

